# unscented soap



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I have had no luck with FO, either smells awful or not at all. I'm considering making unscented soap, just make interesting colors. What has been your experience with customers buying unscented soap? Thanks for sharing. BTW I infused about 8 green tea bags in water, water was a dark yellow green, used half tea water/ half milk and added the lye, YUK! it turned an ugly gray-brown. I also added the tea leaves and that was the only thing interesting. But I wonder what happens to tea leaves when used in the tub :/


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Dorit, where are you buying your fragrances.. some of the places water them down and in some things you just plain get what you pay for... ... Many food items will turn brown in soap.. there are some lovely natural colorants out there, just google it.. and I think there was a list on here at one time..
Barb


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

One of my best-selling soaps is unscented. But the person who really wants an unscented soap, usually wants it pretty plain in other ways, too. So while an unscented OMH is probably a great idea, a lot of fancy colors may not be.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I have one batch of unscented that has been sitting around for 2 years, granted it was a huge batch and I have sold a bunch, but it really doesn't move.

If you want to sell soap- get some scents that work..trial and error are the best way to learn. We can't tell you what to do every time, it's up to you to work on finding something that works and building off of that.
Their are plenty of places to buy your fragrance oils from. the best ones are listed here on the forum. 
My advise it buy a little here and there. See what you can make work, and I mean make small test batches to see how those "try" fragrances will work and move from there. Candle science has their 99. sale and there shipping is pretty good. They are a good place to start, there are many more and just pm me and I will give you addresses. 
hope that helps some  
Lynn


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, made some dumb purchases, so sure the scent was going to be good (from the description) so I bought 16 oz, not always cheap either. I also want plain soap, muted colors, with added herbs, I hope that will be my niche.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

This time of year especially you can find silicone molds for baking at craft stores like Michaels and Hobby Lobby, they are good for practicing and making small batches of soap and getting small fragrances to make a batch with and see if you like it. I even found some cheap soap molds at Hobby Lobby, I can't imagine they would last more that one or two pours though. I have made an unscented, uncolored "moisture bar" that everyone loves. You can email me if you want to talk more, I'm just starting out and I have wanted it to be fun while learning, otherwise it is frustrating and you may give up....
[email protected]


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree, most of the unscented crowd do not want any color added at all.

PJ


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Unscented is my best seller. We have a hard time keeping up. No color and make sure your milk is frozen when you start. Slowly add your lye. 

Unscented with oats. Hold some back and add a small bit of honey. Then pour that over the plain with oats. Pour in a zzzzzz pattern and in a NNNNNNNpattern. Move the pour from a low height to a higher height. Then drag a spatula in a ZZZZZZ pattern diagonally and in a NNNNNN pattern diagonally. Makes a beautiful patterned soap


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I do a Just line, Just soap, shampoo, conditioner, body butter and lotion. Un-scented. It sells well.

If you want muted colors that are natural, think about using clays. You can swirl with clays, in fact I swirl my coconut lime verbena with green clay and also use infused olive oil that is infused with green tea, I dump the tea and all into the mixture and my stick blender does a good job of grinding up the tea leaves...it's a beautiful soap and nobody complains about ground up oats or tea or herbs in their bath...it's when they are big peices clogging up the drain that folks will complain about 

I always tell new folks to only buy from those companies someone else is using and will tell you what works well for them. I love aroma haven, we have tons of reviews on here, also candle science etc. Just start with a few scents, a floral, a food, and herbal one and perhaps a dupe of a perfume, also do your unscented bars and perhaps add an essential oil bar. Don't go crazy buying scent, and don't buy scent that one of us hasn't recommended. Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Peaks has their sample pack half price through today only 9/22 (Thu) code - FRAGRANCEFEVER

So that is 10 1oz bottles for $10

I have an unscented uncolored that is one of my top 5 sellers... it is avocado with avocado oil & mashed avocado in it... 

That is my only unscented bar...

I do an OMH and used to use some honey FO, but had a request for more of an oatmeal cookie type and ended up selling that one so much better I dropped the old one. 

Sounds like you need better scents though...

And some scents are going to color the bar... our Honeysuckle Jasmine gives a faint yellow green tinge that goes nicely with the scent. So we do not color that one at all.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Tempted by the sample pack... any that y'all advise staying away from? I looked for Peach and don't see it.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

never soaped it, but my dd says Georgia Peach was good in candles... 

We like their 
Spiced Cranberry
Cranberry Citrus
Sweet Pumpkin Spice
Moonlight Path
Blackberry Sage
Strawberry Kiwi (NOT any of their other strawberries!)
Mango Peach Salsa
Pink Sugar
Fresh Brewed Coffee
Wild Mountain Honey if you want a honey scent

We just soaped the Patchouli this week so no clue yet... 

Brown Sugar Fig is good, but it is new to us and not selling great so far. 

I love their Almond Pastries in candles, but it is a minimal seller in soap... just not a soap scent to me... it reminds me of Amaretto. 

We did NOT like their Peppermint Kiss or Coconut Lime Verbena yuck. 

None of the ones we use seem to accelerate... 

The 2 cranberries we use do NOT discolor as they have no vanilla.

Pumpkin & Pink Sugar turn dark brown. 

I want to try their Black Raspberry Vanilla, Nag Champa, and Love Spell. 

HTH


----------

